# Sick fish, dropsy?



## GAfishowner (Jun 29, 2011)

I have a lionhead goldfish that is a couple years old. (maybe 5 or 6?).
A week ago he was sort of resting on the filter head and got an abrasion. I put some medicine in that treats wounds, tail rot, etc. and he got a little better. (I wasn't worried he gets abrasions or red marks every couple of months) He was still putting his head on the "sucker upper" part of the filter so I put on a sponge filter. A day later or so I did almost a complete water change.
His red marks are gone but now he just rests on the bottom in a headstand position. Yesterday he was acting pretty normal though. I'm still putting medicine in (but I didn't yesterday because he was swimming normal). If I walk over he'll move but is very clumsy (but he is always a little erractic/wobbly). I just looked at him and noticed his scales protrude out a little, not a ton. This made me very worried he could have dropsy, which I understand is pretty much fatal. I fed him two peas in hopes he would...poo... all his problems out.

Do you think he has dropsy? What should I do? I'm going out of town in a couple of days and really don't want him to die on the petsitter's hands.


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Are the protruding scales all over or just behind the gills? Have you seen any poop? What does it look like?


----------



## GAfishowner (Jun 29, 2011)

The scales bump out all over mostly where his love handels would be if he was a human. Just saw him poop, it was pinkish red just a bunch of gross flecks coming out. I can honestly say I don't usually watch him poop so I don't know what is 100% normal. He was doing a headstand all day but right as I'm about to go to bed he uprighted himself. He has been like that for 10 mimutes. I'm going to fast him tomorrow. fingers crossed he gets better!


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Normal goldfish poop is the same color as their food, thickish, and not too long. It shouldn't be stringy or thin or have air bubbles in it. 

Rather than fasting him try giving him some (unsalted, cooked) green beans or cooked spinach, and watch for thick dark green poop. I like those better than peas because peas are starchy and can make fish with swim bladder issues worse. I'd also recommend ordering some Metro Meds from Goldfishconnection.com and feeding that for 10 days, at least 1% of the fish's weight per day in 2-4 feedings per day. Not sure when you are leaving but the guy at goldfishconnection ships pretty promptly and should have it to you within 3-4 days of ordering.

Sounds like what my oranda had, which I assume was a swim bladder infection gone terribly bad, and the metro meds helped her within two days.


----------



## GAfishowner (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. As I said he was doing ok last night. When I woke up he was still doing fine and swimming normally. I'll definitly follow that advice if he gets sick again, but for now I think he is getting better with what he has. I'll fast him just for today, unless he looks realty bad I may try giving him the veggies you mentioned. His scales also seem normal now. I'll probably give an update later today but I think he is better. Whew!


----------



## GAfishowner (Jun 29, 2011)

Update. He is acting normal but his scales still are a little out... Not sure to feed him tomorrow or not. Will probably start feeding him daily again but with very small portions.


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Scales out is not a good sign at all. I would order the medication I mentioned.


----------

